# Fish With the Pro's



## Hoosierfisherman (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a business aquaintance that started a group in our area (Fort Wayne, IN) called lifeline. It is an educational program for troubled kids through the sport of fishing. They have a benefit program called fishing with the pros. It is October 14-17 in Traverse City, MI. Some of the pros are: Art Ferguson, Chip Harrison, George Cochran, Alton Jones, Kelly Jordon, Zell Rowland, Kevin Wirth, and KEVIN VanDam. Guests are paired with another guest AND a pro from one of the tournement trails (ie. BASS, FLW, Everstart, etc) for small mouth fishing on Grand Traverse Bay. The cost is $1000 and includes your room (double occupancy). If you want any more information email me or call me at 260-740-6431. I have some brochures I could send out!


Just some information I thought I would pass along,


Shane Housholder
Fort Wayne, IN


----------

